# dark angels seventh - a returning wargamer's plog



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

after a 10 year absence from the hobby, i found myself with some disposable income and, riding a wave of nostalgia that has seen me returning to a lot of things i enjoyed when i was younger, i dove headfirst back into the hobby by deciding to paint [and eventually game with!] the dark angels army i always planned, but never managed to start. 

well, i've started now [better late than never], and i'd like to share the results with community. i would really appreciate feedback and [constructive] criticism...to let me know where i'm going wrong. hope you enjoy reading / looking as much i've enjoyed painting!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*opening salvo*

well, here are the first shots...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i dont see anything............


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

still trying to figure out uploading, i apologise for being an idiot...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*first finished terminators*


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*a rocky start...*

a few more images of the stuff i've finished so far. my girlfriend has a phenomenal camera, but i am not a phenomenal photographer...hopefully you can see most of what's going on. i will do my best to improve!


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

wow man, for 10 years out of the game your still an ace painter! 

will be looking at this eagerly in the near future, have some rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*wip - up next...*

the last of the terminator squad, and a mock up of a sergeant for a devastator squad [just a bit of kit-bashing, but any thoughts on the pose are most welcome]...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

those terminators are...perfect :good: + rep


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

excellent painting, i am loving your photos, crystal clear. the terminators are fantastic. here's a little present.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Whoa. 
How'd you get you're "bone white" colouring n the Terminators?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These look ace, the only crit I have is the red, it looks too thick in my opinion. Simple fix, just water it down some more. 

I really like the stuff! +Rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*terminator colour scheme*

@ orochi - the terminators were painted thusly...

white undercoat
bleached bone basecoat
gryphonne sepia wash
devlan mud wash into the deeper recesses
x2 coats thin bleached bone, leaving the recesses
50/50 highlight of bleached bone and skull white
fine skull white highlight on the upper edges of the model

simples! :victory:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*a digital slr is an unforgiving mistress*

@ marneus calgar - damn the camera, they should look more orange. and i absolutely agree, the paint is too thick...possibly through lack of patience. practice will make perfect [hopefully!] :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> @ marneus calgar - damn the camera, they should look more orange. and i absolutely agree, the paint is too thick...possibly through lack of patience. practice will make perfect [hopefully!] :victory:


They do look pretty orange, but most people paint them red and they appear orangy. I think that you will probably get the orange looking awesome in no time.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

impressive work. Very nice indeed. Love the terminators in particular.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

wow ace painting hear mate, Terminators +rep

On the beak helm did you paint the wings on? if so how do you go about it?


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Everything looks real clean; great work! It's nice to see DA continuing to draw appeal even with their lackluster codex.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good work, nice and clean, simple and effective, what's not to like? I dig the terms in particular as they are really well done. One suggestion I do have however is regarding the cloaks the regular marines are wearing and that is to tone down the highlights just a bit. To me they seem to go a bit too far to white, just a tad.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Whoa, they are awesome! Some of the best Dark Angels I have seen, bar me of course:laugh: the Marine with the wings on his helm looks badass! Keep up the good work mate, I look forwards to seeing more of these!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*progress*

was having a little smoke last night, and i managed to finish another tactical marine. lesson of the day - paint faster, better, longer!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

also, i'd like to say thanks for all the comments so far, your thoughts are much appreciated!

@the wraithlord - yeah, i screwed up the robes a bit - those models were done with a basic paint set and nothing more, so are a bit "squiffy" in places, in terms of colour and tone. i fully intend on nailing the next batch. :victory:

@vulcan539 - the beaked helm with wings is just one of the bits on the DA veterans sprue...all i did was stay between the lines!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

You've definitely nailed the orange now! I love the DA scheme, really makes them feel like a Dark natured army (although, thats probably in a name too..). 

Just curious, what have you got for your DA in the army?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*army list [so far]*

@ marneus - cheers, brother! as for the army make up, i currently have enough bits and pieces for 1250/1500pts, and am hoping to finish after 5000pts, including 1500pts of deathwing and 1500pts of ravenwing [but i'm trying not to buy anything else until i've finished what i've got!]. here's a list of what i've got at the moment

x2 10 man tactical squads
x1 5 man veteran [close combat] squad + razorback
x1 10 man devastator squad
x1 veteran dreadnought + drop-pod
x1 5 man terminator squad
x1 company master

and a partridge in a pear tree [actually a terminator captain for a belial conversion]

next on the painting station will be the last of the terminators, and some more robed tactical marines...so stay tuned!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a nice list, my friend plays DA (Master Belial on heresy), and he can pass me my arse to be on a plate! They are such a nice army to play. I know its not an army list thread, but are you considering some Ravenwing? The models are great, and they can be put to good use during a game. Belial is also a beast!

I shall be watching this thread!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*distractions...*

just a quick update - instead of using my day off to paint the last two terminators, i went into my local GW [ostensibly to look at the new wfb rulebook], and walked out with an assault squad and a rhino...le sigh...

so i've been prepping those models for painting. so far, i've been painting my angels in ones or twos - but with the assault squad, i'm going to have a stab at batch painting the whole squad. should be fun!

heading back to the paint desk [after this evenings world cup action, of course] to finish the terminators - will hopefully post photos later tonight, or early tomorrow.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

PAINT SAMMY !

please?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@orochi - sammy is on my list, but i'm nowhere near confident enough to try to paint him yet!

the ravenwing are coming though, hugely looking forward to painting some...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> @orochi - sammy is on my list, but i'm nowhere near confident enough to try to paint him yet!
> 
> the ravenwing are coming though, hugely looking forward to painting some...


He is a really awesome model, I'm sure you'll make him look awesome anywho. MORE PICS!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I just love the painting dude! Especially the Dark Angels mark on the guys face on the first page. Rep for that. This Chapter/Legion have always been my favorite ever since reading the HH-series.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*more distractions*

things are not going to plan; i am painting too slowly, and constantly having my attention grabbed by other things [mostly my girl-friend, but such is life!].

here's a wip shot of a couple of the assault marines and a 60% completed terminator. a final push from me, and there'll be some more pretty pictures of finished models very soon, marneus!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice terminator, I really do like your way of painting them. The assault marines look very nice too! Honestly, you should do commisions for Deathwing somewhen. They look so cool!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> ...a mock up of a sergeant for a devastator squad [just a bit of kit-bashing, but any thoughts on the pose are most welcome]...


As a display model it is very characterful; if you wish to game with it the sword looks like it would get in the way, and might make it a blight to transport.

Overall the army looks superb; as I am not overly fond of the Dark Angel model range that is particularly impressive.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> ...As a display model it is very characterful; if you wish to game with it the sword looks like it would get in the way, and might make it a blight to transport...


excellent points, sir, well made. thanks for the input; having been away from the gaming scene for so long, i hadn't considered the practicalities!! but i do like the inherent "story" of the model - the sergeant with his devastators on high ground, carving the battle plan into the dirt at his feet with his chain-sword...

luckily, 'tis only held together with blue tack, so i can give it another think fairly easily. right, back to painting! :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> excellent points, sir, well made. thanks for the input; having been away from the gaming scene for so long, i hadn't considered the practicalities!! but i do like the inherent "story" of the model - the sergeant with his devastators on high ground, carving the battle plan into the dirt at his feet with his chain-sword...


Glad i'm not the only one who thinks like this when i'm assembling marines :grin:

The posing on all your stuff is very well thought out, can't wait to see some more painted stuff.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent work, very very cool... really like your painting style and the brilliance of the red is very eye-catching!

The Sgt pose is cool, but he can't have a bolter and chainsword?!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

PandaPaws said:


> Excellent work, very very cool... really like your painting style and the brilliance of the red is very eye-catching!
> 
> The Sgt pose is cool, but he can't have a bolter and chainsword?!


He can, he can reaplace his bolter or boltpistol for a chainsword :victory:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*nurgle's rot*

progress has been slow, as i have been loaded with the cold [fun times], but i've managed to get the terminators almost finished. here's a wip shot to wet your appetites :grin:










couple more stages of highlight / wash to the bone, and he'll be ready to have his arms attached. then more pics [of the finished squad] will be posted forth with...

peace out [for now] - foible


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Jaw dropping good! my compliments


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*this damn cold...*

waiting for some washes to dry, so thought i'd post a quick [possibly pointless]
update.

i'm still fighting a cold, and have a hefty cough, which is hindering my efforts with the brush. but here's the terminator another stage along.

















for some reason, had a tough time with this model, but he's getting there [sort of!]. toying with the idea of adding some battle damage to him...anyone have any thoughts / advice?


















and, just for shits and giggles, sirs, and in return for all the good words - a couple of photos of my makeshift paint station. need a better space  [and daylight bulbs!]

peace out [till next time] - foible


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Just read through the whole thread, nice and crisp painting, i think some areas could do with a little smoothing out of the highlights and blends but still this is a very good quality army. Will keep an eye on this for sure and get well soon dude


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> i'm still fighting a cold, and have a hefty cough, which is hindering my efforts with the brush....


Condolences; there is nothing worse (within context :wink than wanting to paint and not being able.

I hope you are better soon.



aquatic_foible said:


> ...here's the terminator another stage along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he looks great without battle damage; that said I am not a huge fan of battle damage in the first place.



aquatic_foible said:


> waiting for some washes to dry, so thought i'd post a quick [possibly pointless]
> update.


I do not think any update is really pointless as the efforts of one motivate and inspire the whole... why is not there a prophet smiley?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff I am still seeing . 

Can't wait for more, and you're really motivating me to do more Marines, this time around do Dark Angels...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*back in the saddle...*

i haven't posted anything in a while, things have been rather busy at this end...we've had a "housepest" that has prevented me from getting into the the work-room to do any painting. but that's all sorted now [huzzah etc], and i've been working on some stuff.

there has been building, cleaning, and much undercoating. however, sirs, i will not bore you with that :grin: 

what follows are some more wip shots of terminators an assortment of marines at varying degrees of completion [i have been trying out some new ways of painting green armour, with varying degrees of success!]. oh, and a drop-pod for my ven. dreadnought! 

good times, and enjoy... :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Right, thats it. I need to get back to painting. I really love the terminators, and I also love the drop pod, and the marines... I guess I just like your painting style! 

You really need to do a tutorial for your Deathwing!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: deathwing tutorial*

@ marneus - not a bad idea, sir. next on the shopping list is a termie assault squad. when i get them, i'll take a load of photos and whip up a quick tutorial :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> @ marneus - not a bad idea, sir. next on the shopping list is a termie assault squad. when i get them, i'll take a load of photos and whip up a quick tutorial :grin:


Awesome, I think I know what my next army is going to be... 

Expensive.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*the return of the mac...*

it's been a busy few months, and updating my project logs has taken something of a back seat to other concerns of late...

but i'm back, with access to a shiny laptop again, and a bunch of painted miniatures to upload over the next couple of days. i thought i'd start off with a tactical squad i painted up over the course of a week.

i've made a few leaps and bounds in my techniques for painting dark green, and overall i'm pretty pleased with these chaps. only problem is my piss-poor photography skills are resulting in slightly darker pictures [in relation to the green] than i'd like.

anyhoo, enough babble, here's the pics...



















comments and criticism, as always, are encouraged. there will be more to follow [including my brand spanking new army...]. peace out, heretics :biggrin:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

almost forgot, some picture of my finished dreadnought drop-pod. not the happiest with this, as there are some pretty obvious brush marks left over from the washes applied to all those large flat surfaces.

still, i don't think it's too bad for my first ever drop-pod!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice army, I like your painting style, very neat and tidy. What is your technique for the stone/grey colour on the termies?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ squeek - thank you kindly, sir! and in response to your question...



aquatic_foible said:


> white undercoat
> bleached bone basecoat
> gryphonne sepia wash
> devlan mud wash into the deeper recesses
> ...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, though I meant the grey-blue icons and rope belts, etc, rather than the bone armour.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

ah, apologies. very simple, that one. just a black basecoat, dry-brushed with a mix of shadow grey, black and white. then a couple of lighter dry-brushes, adding more white each time...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey, great looking models! 

It might just be the camera, but I find the reds a little too bright. looks basically orange against some of the dark greens.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

unxpekted22 said:


> hey, great looking models!
> 
> It might just be the camera, but I find the reds a little too bright. looks basically orange against some of the dark greens.


If you read back in the thread, I mentioned the same thing, and he does actually use orange I believe.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Some really super sharp, crisp painting there.

And the deathwing tone of bone is perfect, they make for some superb looking models.

Great work, If I can spread some rep to you, I shall! 

Looking forward to more


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@unxpekted22 - thanks for the comments sir. and Marneus is right, i do paint orange on my DAs - i just don't like the way red and green look together [christmas marines, anyone?]. i feel the orange better. compliments the dark dark green.

the first few models are really ropey on that front - i can barely look at them now. the last tactical squad i posted represent me hitting my stride, having found a method for orange that i really like. just thought i'd explain that... :grin:

i've got some stuff at my painting desk just now, so expect some more shiny pics in the very near future!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah orange does complement dark green pretty well. And I suppose it makes your army your own. 

"the last tactical squad i posted represent me hitting my stride"

haha yeah its always good when your latest is your best. Once in a while I'll end up with a model looking worse than its predecessor, which is pretty dissapointing but the only way to see if new ideas/techniques work well I suppose.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> @unxpekted22 - thanks for the comments sir. and Marneus is right, i do paint orange on my DAs - i just don't like the way red and green look together [christmas marines, anyone?]. i feel the orange better. compliments the dark dark green.


You are right, I think I might have to change my current Chaos Paint job, which is currently Red and purple halved and then Red on the trim - very christmassy.

How do you highlight the orange? Is it Orange mixed with yellow? Or is there any other method?

Glad to see you back properly - can't wait for DA goodness (and making me want to spend my money on another army...)


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Been reading through this and its looking great.
And I must say that your painting is very good for someone who hasn't done it for a decade!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome. just read this all the way through and loved it. I will be following this with intrest.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Holy Smoot!*

Holy smoot! I've been painting Space Marines!! Haven't done that for a while. In an attempt to turn all the grey plastic in my work room into painted plastic, I've gotten a chance to give my Angels some much needed love. Here's 4 tactical marines I've been working on this week.










And as a comparison, here's a shot of my most recent marine with one of the first I did when I returned to the hobby. I can see a real improvement, at least...










Comments and criticism welcome. Rate this thread if you feel like it, and watch this space for more Dark Angel goodness soon...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just read through this whole thread and I am really impressed with all of your models! I actually really like the way the drop pod came out. I can't believe that I have been following your other plogs religiously and missed out on this one! Not the biggest fan of the Dark Angels but I recognize excellent painting when I see it, and there is a lot of it to be seen here. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I second what Midge said, I'm not much of a fan of Dark Angles but I can see that you've put quite a lot of effort into those marines and it really shows. They look great, nice work +rep.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I know I am late comer to this thread, but here it is. Nice work! Very inspiring painting, and some really well done models. You asked for comment on the devi sergeant- well, that was an outstanding model. Keep up the good work!

I am also just getting back in after an extended break- 8 years for me. Nice to see others returning for another go.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the new minis. .


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*What the ham and eggs!?*

What with Christmas and whatnot, things have been slow at the paint station. But now that the sergeant is done [look down!], I just have a Heavy Bolter Marine, and my Chapter Master painted and I'll have an actual, honest-to-goodness, "Codex Legal" army painted! Which is kind of special for me, as I never managed that first time round with 40k...










Anyways, Comment and Criticism are always welcome. Oh, and do me a favour - rate this thread, please!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work Aquatic! My only qualm is that the white looks a little sloppy around the top part of the wings on the banner. It may just be the angle of the picture but it looks like there are a few spots right on the right top side of the wing and a few places around the sword hilt that could get cleaned up a little. A little thing that jumped out when I first saw the model. Other than that it is another excellent piece!


----------



## BrotherTearz (Dec 20, 2010)

If only I could be out of the game for 10 years and still be able to paint like this. Wonderful stuff sir!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb detailing.

Is that light spill I spy around the plasma-coil?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the detail on his face... looks really sharp...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*First Angels of 2011*

Done a bit more for my Dark Angels recently - got a Heavy Bolter marine completed to round out my 2nd tactical squad [as seen below]. This model was a bitch to put together - might have just been the robed body, but those arms / backpack just would NOT fit very well...quite pleased with the paint job though, even though it was a bit rushed...

















Also got my Company Master finished...so now [rather importantly, i feel] I actually have a "Codex Legal" army completed and on the shelf...good times!

















Thanks for looking...comments and criticism always welcome [lord knows I need it!]...


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

IIRC that heavy bolter Marine is a pain with or without robes. Nice looking minis. I really like the greens, they seem properly Dark Angels to me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As usual very tidy painting.

The Company Master is superb; especially the freehand on the cloak.

However I am not so sure about a couple of points:

(i) I can see your intent with the face-plate on the Heavy Bolter Marine; however the wings looks distorted for ahead.

(ii) The purity seals are white on both models whereas they are red on previous models; having gone paint-blind myself I was not sure if this was deliberate.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate. My comments would echo Dave's but to me on the helmet wings it looks like there is a bit of paint spill on the top side of the righthand (as you are looking at the photo) wing. Other than that I really like them good work!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ Dave and Midge - thanks for the pointers gents; I'll go back and tidy up the beaky face plate...

As to the purity seals, I'm still "tweaking" the overall colour scheme for the army... and with the more recent models, I've settled on white as the colour for the seals. All part of learning, I guess...again, at some point, I may go back and repaint all the red / orange ones.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this plog till it got to 8 pages, but this is one sweet looking army(even if they are back stabbing DAs...). The red weapons are a really nice counterpoint to the green armour. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Finally! An update! It looks great mate, why is it, I look at this thread and I want to do the god-for-saken Dark Angels


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice looking models you have there, great contrasting colours, I like them a lot! Keep up the top effort.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Marneus... you mean GW forsaken DA LOL as for your work man I like it. Simple lining, nice and clean lines I might add! I do think the highlights on the robe are a tad bit too thick, but over all man you did a Bo$$ job!!!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving the DA painting especially the Captain! Keep up the good work!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> ... I do think the highlights on the robe are a tad bit too thick, but over all man you did a Bo$$ job!!!


You're quite right, sir. Cloth is my nemesis at the moment...one of the many things I have to work on improving! :grin:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Just a quick update. I have speed painted a Dreadnought, and will be posting photos as soon as the sun pops his head out tomorrow...it hasn't turned out too badly for a couple of hours work.

Currently working on getting May's army challenge models cleaned and primed, but then I will be getting a rhino painted...stay tuned!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good to see that you are still plugging away on the DAs. Look forward to photos!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> Just a quick update. I have speed painted a Dreadnought, and will be posting photos as soon as the sun pops his head out tomorrow...it hasn't turned out too badly for a couple of hours work.
> 
> Currently working on getting May's army challenge models cleaned and primed, but then I will be getting a rhino painted...stay tuned!


Finally! Can't wait dude!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I love me some Dark Angels and you have done a really nice job on them. Can see a difference from the before and after pictures. Great stuff mate. Keep it up! +Rep


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome work keep it up 
just a thought on the dev sgt that he should have a wpn pointing in the direction hes looking or just pointing


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Dreadnought pics*

As promised, pictures of the finished Dreadnought. I painted him veeerry quickly [under two hours], so he's a bit rough around the edges. I need to go back and add icons / weathering before i consider him truly done...




























Comments and criticism are always most welcome...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work on the dread. I like how you have highlighted the armour as its very subtle, but effective.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great Aquatic! I am sooooo jealous of people who can get such good results quickly.


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

^ true story, dread looks ace for 2 hours-ish!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, i think a dreadnought is next on my shopping list, that one looks fantastic.
have some deserved rep, which is even more deserved since they are wretched dark angels


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive brushwork on the Dreadnought.

The only off-note are the scrolls and seals; they look too dark to me against the areas of green.


----------

